
The Big List of Alternatives to Parse - rayascott
http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/2/2/the-big-list-of-alternatives-to-parse.html
======
bobdklawson
For me the best alternative is Kumulos www.kumulos.com it may not fit
everyone, but its perfect for a business like ours (we build apps for
enterprise clients www.waracle.net

------
herbst
I love all the whining, sure its a great service but it is also Facebook. This
was somehow expected, whoever decided to build services around it really is on
their own here.

